# CPC-A looking for internship or entry level position in CT



## michellebriggs63 (Apr 25, 2014)

Michelle A. Briggs, CPC-A
20 Briarcliffe Trail, Old Saybrook, CT  06475   
Phone:  (860) 304-6024   e-mail:  michellebriggs63@hotmail.com
________________________________________

OBJECTIVE:   To obtain a challenging and rewarding position utilizing my education in medical coding and billing 

RELEVANT EXPERIENCE:
?	Certified Professional Coder  CPC-A
?	Passed ICD-10-CM Proficiency Exam
?	Graduate from Middlesex Community College Medical Billing and Coding Program in 2013
?	CPC-H expected test date 05/2014 
?	Completed a Medical Terminology and Anatomy for Coders Program
?	Certificate in Medisoft Patient Billing Software 
?	Knowledge of insurance guidelines especially Medicare and state Medicaid and/or commerical insurance
?	Proficient using medical billing systems
?	Data entry & word processing experience
?	Strong typing skills 60 wpm
?	Proficient in Microsoft Excel, Outlook and Word 
?	Strong time management and organizational skills 
?	Ability to work as a team player

EMPLOYMENT HISTORY

Medoptions October 2013-Present
?	Medical Billing for Behavior Health Company
?	Responsible for the timely submission of medical claims to insurance companies
?	Essential responsibilities:  enter charges from clinician daily activity sheets following various insurance company mental health billing guidelines, daily reconciliation of charge entry, meet departmental daily work goals for processed charges and related work, submit claims daily to clearing house and correct errors, provide routine communication to internal and external customers
?	Collection Support
?	Print CMS-1500 forms, COB/EOB and write offs for timely filing

Global Health Consultants LLC, August-October 2013
?	Externship in medical billing and coding 
?	Assisted in resolving medical reimbursement issues
?	Worked closely with patients and insurance companies
?	Medisoft and Caretracker software experience


Quick Type Services 2011-Present 
?	Owner and operator of freelance administrative support services 
?	Providing entry-level paralegal support to local attorney
?	Providing administrative support to local firm using MS Excel spreadsheets for categorizing insurance loss and pre-loss inventories  




EDUCATION

?	Gatekeepers to Medical Coding, LLC Meriden, CT
Attending CPC-H classes expected exam date May 2014

?	Middlesex Community College  Middletown, CT May 2012
Medical Billing and Coding Certificate Program 
           Classes attended:  Medical Anatomy and Terminology for Coders, Medical    
           Insurance, Computers in the Medical Office, Medical Coding  

?	Three Rivers Community College Norwich, CT May 2005
 Associate of General Studies   

LICENSURE
?	Certified Professional Coder, CPC through AAPC 

CERTIFICATIONS
?	Certificate in ICD-10 Proficiency
?	Medical Billing and Coding Specialist
?	Medisoft Patient Billing Software

ORGANIZATIONS
?	Member of the American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC), #01262905

VOLUNTEER ACTIVITIES
?	Girls Scout of America, Volunteer 2005-2012.
?	Telephone support volunteer for the National Alopecia Areata Foundation (NAAF) 2004-2009.


REFERENCES AVAILABLE UPON REQUEST


----------

